# New bindings Union/Rome/K2



## pez (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm looking to get some new bindings as my old ones have finally given in. My board is a Lib Tech TRS BTX which I use for freeriding. I'm starting to look at the park a little more, or at least small jumps on the side of the piste, but most of my riding will be freeride.
I've been doing a little research and have narrowed it down to union data, union force, rome targa, or K2 formulas, and I was wondering if people have any good or bad experience with any of these? I really want something substantial, I had some ride LX bindings for a while but kept breaking them.
I wouldn't say that money is no object, but I don't mind paying for decent stuff, so if there isn't too much difference between the different models I don't mind getting the expensive ones.
Also, my boots are salomon synapse (US10.5) so any advice on size would be appreciated.


----------



## bunky (Dec 26, 2008)

i got the targas last year for my sl-r. after a year of hard riding my conclusion is that they are just ok. i did mostly freeride this year, but definitely messed around a lot in the park on off days, which is where the weight of the targas got to me.

i have targa l/xl with a 9.5 vans cirro boot.

Things i like:
-variable inserts for the ankle strap
-toe cap is good
-solid build


Things i don't like:
-really heavy 
-forward lean toggle always comes loose or if its tightened, its a pain to adjust. <-- this is my biggest gripe.
-toe cap sleeve ripped off after a few runs (not a big deal)

looking into new bindings right now as well. really want to get the union data's, but i've been hearing mixed reviews about the toe cap. i really want to use it as toe cap, but it seems like most people recommend swapping it out for burton's capstrap. i don't really want to spend an extra $30 for that. from the videos the binding looks light and ankle strap looks super cush and i really like the black pinstripe this year. also will my 9.5 fit better in the m/l or l/xl data's?

cartels are sold out everywhere this year and not so big on the color scheme. also thinking about CO2's.

don't mean to hijack, but also looking for recommendations for other bindings so would appreciate some other rec's. people on this forum usually go with either rome or union though.


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

I am getting a new SL in the fall. I have a brand new pair of targas already for it. I just got some flux titanrk's for a goof around board. I am seriously considering looking at the titans or feedbacks.


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

what's the problem with Union Data toecap? i just ordered and am very curious


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

bunky said:


> Things i like:
> -variable inserts for the ankle strap
> -toe cap is good
> -solid build
> ...


@Bunky: Agreed forward lean adjusting is hell, but I haven't had any problems with my toe caps. This season I was curious about Flows so i took the plunge and ordered some Flow M9-SE bindings and Flow Rift dual zone BOA's (Scotty Lagos setup minus the board).

@PEZ: any of those bindings you are looking into are fine..I ride both Rome Targas and Union Forces and if ur leaning to more park go with Unions.


----------



## pez (Feb 10, 2009)

Cheers, very usefull to know peoples views


----------



## TintedOut (Dec 21, 2009)

lorcar said:


> what's the problem with Union Data toecap? i just ordered and am very curious


The toe strap tend to slip up when it low on the toe of the boot. Thats why people use Burton capstrap cause it lock on the toe better. I just strap my Datas over the toe. Havent had any issue with them since.


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

ah, i had read this issue on an italian message board. The guy had the same problem, then he tweaked a bit the bindings and it was perfect


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I would defenitly suggest Union Forces. I went from Ride Lx to the Union Forces and the difference was amazing. The padding makes the hardest landings so soft, its flexible enough to tweak, but rigid enough to hold up on some carves, and I have been riding them hard for about a season now and have had absolutely no problems.


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

I <3 my Union forces. So comfy, ratchets work like a charm after breaking them in. I can really feel the flex of the board. They feel a bit heavy, but they're just the right weight for me. I tried to strap in with the toe cap, but they became a bit loose. I ride with the top strap over the top anyway. Definitely a quality binding. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

Go with the Rome bindings!!! BINDINGS OF THE YEAR!!! I just picked up the 390 Slashers and WOW Im hooked on rome for good!! Very solid binding! Im riding them on a 153 Signal Omni and also a 155 Arbor Rogue Status Board and man do these bad boys perform!! So much to offer in the 390 or the Targas have all the same tech plus the flex pads for added stiffness in the ankle straps or you can put the other insert in for an even less stiff feel!!! Love the auto straps to pull the top straps out of the way while strapping in,the conformist toe straps are the best on the market,adjustable toe ramps,360 high back adjustment,and the thing i like most is the pad that covers over your hardware after mounting the bindings to your board,give a comfortable feel as well as keeping the snow out of the empty holes! Another good feature is the "pillow like pad under the bindings to help with absorbing landings and not messing up your top sheet of your board! By far best bindings out this season! can not wait and see whats coming for 2010/2011 season from them!! GRAB THE ROMES!!! YOU WILL LOVE THEM


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

my trs btx with union forces seemed like a good combo for me this season. i can't compare them to anything else though. worked well on ice, in pow, and through huge moguls. don't do park so can't comment on that either. toe cap for the most part stayed put as a toe cap, but every so often after aggressive riding (usually after a mogul run) one would ride up and become a toe strap and a bit loose, after which i would just readjust it. one other thing is i've had a great experience with union cs and warranty


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> I would defenitly suggest Union Forces. I went from Ride Lx to the Union Forces and the difference was amazing. The padding makes the hardest landings so soft, its flexible enough to tweak, but rigid enough to hold up on some carves, and I have been riding them hard for about a season now and have had absolutely no problems.


no way? it was that much of a difference? hmmm, no shit....going from a shitty entry level binding to a mid-higher level binding will for sure make a difference. now try something that even remotely compares to the unions and you'll be blown away again. 3 buddies have bent the heelcups on their unions and the toe caps are shitty. sure, they have a lifetime warranty on the heelcup, but why not just pick up a pair of bindings where you won't need to warranty the heelcup because you bent it on a rail or rock


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Angry has a bunch of reviews about the Formulas on his website. They apparently have changed a bit from last year to this year though, so you might want to make sure which year he is talking about. The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive K2 Slayblade with Formulas my take (That should be a 2009-2010 version). 

I'd check out K2 some, I haven't heard anything bad about them and they seem to be pretty consistent now (Auto got dialed in). Haven't tried them out, but I recently got a pair of Auto Uprises. 

Rome probably has some great products, but I had a horrible personal experience with them. Rome United's, got recalled. Found that out AFTER they broke Four days and then they broke in two places on the lead binding (heel cup was coming off the board and the side part had a crack all the way through it).  Rome's warranty service was pretty cool though. Told the store to give me credit since they couldn't replace them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

Burton bindings are the best:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

IDK about that one!! Burton bindings feel so cheap after getting my 390s! I guess its personal opinion. good luck with your choice! Hear alot of amazing things about union bindings and with personally using the rome 390s,AMAZING set of bindings!!


----------



## Ca-Pow (Mar 27, 2010)

Anyone try the 2011 Forum Shaka? Or the Rome 390 Boss?


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

I cant believe so many different opinions on bindings! 
So which are the TOP OF THE TOP bindings according to rumors/retailers/testers/pro/snowboarders/everyone else?
I mean, which is the Ferrari of bindings? does it exist? or it is just a matter of personal preferences?
After that which would be the Mercedes/BMW of bindings? Audi?
I mean, you may like these cars or not, but everyone would say they are TOP cars. Is it possible to say anything like this for some bindings?


----------



## Ca-Pow (Mar 27, 2010)

Freeride 
1. Burton CO2 cons stiff and pricey, advanced rider friendly
2. Rome Targa cons heavy and have seen a couple durability issues
3. Union Force same as the Targa

All-Mountain
1. Forum Shaka cons paint comes off and are a little complicated to setup
2. Rome 390 cons strange cosmetics and a little on the heavy side
3. Burton Cartels cons a little soft and plasticy 

Park 1. ?
2. ?
3. ?


I'm friends with few really solid riders that love their Ride bindings....I just have yet to try them so I didn't want to add them to MY LIST.

All the ones on my list within the two categories will work great. Now it comes down to you figuring out your price point, riding style, your ability, your height/weight and what is important to you.

Next take your boot with out your foot in it and place it in the bindings and see how it fits. Some boots and binding truly don't work well and others are great fits. Physically look at how YOUR boot fits! If the binding adjusts well to your riding position, lean, angles, high back, etc...

After this you should feel confident with your purchase and rip with pure joy.


Hope this helps you.

Ca-Pow


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

Ca-Pow said:


> Anyone try the 2011 Forum Shaka? Or the Rome 390 Boss?


Both are killer. The asymmetrical ankle strap on the Shaka (or on any binding) is the ridiculously comfy.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

lorcar said:


> I cant believe so many different opinions on bindings!
> So which are the TOP OF THE TOP bindings according to rumors/retailers/testers/pro/snowboarders/everyone else?
> I mean, which is the Ferrari of bindings? does it exist? or it is just a matter of personal preferences?
> After that which would be the Mercedes/BMW of bindings? Audi?
> I mean, you may like these cars or not, but everyone would say they are TOP cars. Is it possible to say anything like this for some bindings?


They are not top cars if you are looking for a four wheel drive truck...So yes it is what it is designed (freeridey, all-mountainy, or parky...I put the "y's" on there because no binding is limited to one aspect of the moutain) for and personal preference (metal, nylon, capstrap, convertible strap, highback height, etc.). 

I am a metal baseplate guy and a adjustable heelcup guy. But others love nylon. It is all what you are looking for in your car, er, binding.


----------



## von schnee (Apr 18, 2010)

I have Union data's and I really love them. I'm deffinitly would buy them again.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd take the Targa or Formula over any Union any day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> I'd take the Targa or Formula over any Union any day.



I really love my formulas too


----------

